# -, ,
!           ...   ??
 2020  (     )        (+)..  ..       ...    ?   ??

----------


## ZZZhanna

> (+)..  ..


  ,     ,  -  ,      ,   .       ,      .
   ?   ?




> ??


.




> ?


 .

----------

...,   2021      ...  ,  ??

----------


## ZZZhanna

- ,       ,

----------

> ,


  2021       1 ,       ...

----------

